# making new friends



## Kenton9k98 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just move to HK from UK about year ... Want make new friends.. ..thx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not post in the SPECIFIC thread meeting people in Hong Kong. Perhaps you missed this sticky thread. It is the first on the list

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## cubewalker (Jul 10, 2014)

May join a meet up event to make new friends. There are plenty of mixers for various interest group.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm coming to HK for a long vacation and to possibly look at the job market. I'm currently in Toronto but retuning back to the UK in late September due to my work permit expiring. I'm looking to make friends when I arrive in HK so if you want to meet up then I'm willing.


----------

